# Nice Skylines, Ugly Buildings



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Post cities that have nice skylines but with ugly buildings.

*My personal top 3:

1.

Benidorm, Spain*










*2.

Chongqing, China*










*3.

Makati City, Metro Manila, the Philippines *


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

I think you can put Sao Paulo in this list..a lot of buildings but the majority are decadents from 70's, 80's. I'm not saying that the city don't hve nice buildings, such as the area where Microsoft, HP, Hilton are located but the true is that the huge majority are very boring hno:










The good ones:


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Toronto:








Source: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2547/3796545370_49db20a978_b.jpg


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Chongqing has ugly buildings?


----------



## Mercutio (Oct 15, 2004)

Honestly, I think in most cases when cities boost a huge number of high-rises, the average/individual design quality is not too high. Among the few masterpieces in each skyline you can usually find large quantities of terribly bland, outdated or downright tacky designed buildings as well. 

In my opinion, notable exceptions to this trend were early 20th century US cities.


----------



## AlukarD359 (May 6, 2008)

Toronto don't has ugly buildings!!!


----------



## Spoolmak (Aug 4, 2007)

On the waterfront it does, but Downtown, North York etc has much nicer buildings.


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice concept.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City - considered (by many) to be the premier skyline in all of Latin America - has been accused of having ugly buildings. The "uglyness" is mostly atributable to the vast number of highrise residential structures and condos along the waterfront that shroud the glass and steel towers in the core of the city.*


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

DEFINATELY SÃO PAULO!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

AlukarD359 said:


> Toronto don't *has* ugly buildings!!!


*But it might have ugly ones. *


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*THE MAGNIFICENT SE7EN*

*Below is a list of cities (off the top of my head) that due to an abundance of residential-type highrises (hotels, condos, etc.) are reputed to have visually stunnig skylines, but with - upon closer inspection - "ugly" structures.*

*Benidorm (Spa)*
*Caracas (Ven)*
*Gold Coast, Que (Aus)*
*Miami, Fla (USA)*
*Panama City (Pan)*
*São Paulo (Bra)*
*Vancouver, BC (Can)*


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Any Chinese city minus Beijing, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Guangzhou, and Nanjing. Any Russian city minus Moscow. Baltimore, Dallas, Denver, Calgary (some of them), Miami, Miami Beach, Sunny Isles Beach, Aventura, Cape Coral, Tampa....Florida overall.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

I suspect this is thread is going to attract an unprecedented amount of trolling. Kind of sad considering that OP is a mod.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Any Russian city minus Moscow.


Most Russian cities are much nicer on the ground than their mostly flat skylines would otherwise suggest. I believe only Moscow, St. Petersburg, Ekaterinburg and Kazan are the only Russian cities that are serious about forming dense highrise skylines.


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

We certainly have our share of ugly high rises here in New York City. Luckily there are plenty of gorgeous ones, too, and the tallest tend to be pretty attractive.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Amazing pics


----------



## WESTSEATTLEGUY (May 5, 2007)

PanaManiac said:


> *Vancouver, BC (Can)*


Vancouver does not have ugly buildings whatsoever. It actually has many detailed oriented modern high-rises.


----------

